# What is best to take before public speaking?



## silvercobra101 (Mar 25, 2010)

I have to do some public speaking in the near future. I often take a supplement called Calms Forte (which combines valerian, passion flower and chamomile with some other herbs) before such events, and it really helps. I am wondering if anyone has other suggestions.


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

alcohol, benzo, or beta blocker.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I take Inderal (propanolol) - works everytime and i can't fault it tbh


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

I would say a benzo


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

See how you react to valerian root. It used to be great for me. Unfortunately, I used it daily instead of occasionally and developed a tolerance to it.


----------



## silvercobra101 (Mar 25, 2010)

Where do you get benzo or propanolol? I just started looking into supplements, and I'm not sure what these things are.


----------



## renski (May 9, 2007)

silvercobra101 said:


> Where do you get benzo or propanolol? I just started looking into supplements, and I'm not sure what these things are.


These are both prescribed medications, so their not natural supplements. Benzo's like Xanax or Clonezapam will be very difficult to get from your GP, the beta blocker (propanolol) should be relatively easy to get if you ask your doctor for a prescription.


----------

